# [Q] T-Mobile LG Optimus F3 Forum?



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## shaun_android (Aug 17, 2013)

I second this. I am planning on buying a new phone and after researching numerous phones out there based on my tastes and constraints, I think this phone works very well (another is Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 2). One flaw that I heard is the amount of storage in this phone is around 4gb. Without a way to put apps on an external SD card (which I believe would require a custom ROM), the storage would probably fill up pretty quickly. So it'll be great if XDA opened a forum for this phone. 

As a side note if anyone can point to other devices that fit my needs I would be grateful:
- Less than 4.2" screen (preferably 4").
- Android only

I don't have any financial constraints or any favorite companies. 

Thanks!


----------



## bbradf44 (Aug 18, 2013)

What root method did you find worked? Did you try framaroot? Also have you found any Roms?

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2


----------



## habitforming (Aug 18, 2013)

bbradf44 said:


> What root method did you find worked? Did you try framaroot? Also have you found any Roms?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used Motochopper, worked like a charm.  make sure you have the LG Optimus f3 drivers on your computer.(found on LG website)


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 19, 2013)

habitforming said:


> I used Motochopper, worked like a charm.  make sure you have the LG Optimus f3 drivers on your computer.(found on LG website)

Click to collapse



Ratified. Motochopper worked flawlessly for me as well.


----------



## wolfu11 (Aug 20, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> Ratified. Motochopper worked flawlessly for me as well.[/QUOT
> 
> Anyone find a tethering ap that works?

Click to collapse


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 20, 2013)

wolfu11 said:


> richardpwnsner said:
> 
> 
> > Ratified. Motochopper worked flawlessly for me as well.[/QUOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## inyourface09 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Bad news*

I have created the recovery tree, and have created a recovery.img for this phone. ok now heres the bad news OUR lg optimus f3 has a stock 3.4 kernel with a locked bootloader. Even worse news is that 3.4 "locking" features a sha5 hash system for its image/partitions (recovery, boot, and bootloader). Even worse news there is no known (or atleast what i know or have heard) way to get around this. The phone will be forever locked until lg updates or allows said lock to be removed. I have flashed the recovery and have had no damage to my device but it just sticks at "unsecure recovery" and does a hard reset (factory restore) every time i try to play with it which is a huge flaw if you ask me. 

I have hexedited the bootloader and found that there is indeed "juicy" strings within that may tell to a future unlock these strings being 
-Device UnLock!, so Boot Success!!
-oem unlock
-ERROR: Could not do normal boot. Reverting to fastboot mode

Also these strings could just be defualt with all lg bootloaders meaning....there is no hope.
My phone is without a soul and I will never be buy lg again.

If anyone is able to get into fastboot 
1. PM ME 
2. run : fastboot oem unlock
 Again root for this phone works great as long as you dont touch recovery, bootloader, or boot partitions


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 21, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> I have created the recovery tree, and have created a recovery.img for this phone. ok now heres the bad news OUR lg optimus f3 has a stock 3.4 kernel with a locked bootloader. Even worse news is that 3.4 "locking" features a sha5 hash system for its image/partitions (recovery, boot, and bootloader). Even worse news there is no known (or atleast what i know or have heard) way to get around this. The phone will be forever locked until lg updates or allows said lock to be removed. I have flashed the recovery and have had no damage to my device but it just sticks at "unsecure recovery" and does a hard reset (factory restore) every time i try to play with it which is a huge flaw if you ask me.
> 
> I have hexedited the bootloader and found that there is indeed "juicy" strings within that may tell to a future unlock these strings being
> -Device UnLock!, so Boot Success!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Ugh. Thanks for the work. This is bad news indeed. I'll keep poking around and let you know if I find anything.


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 21, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> Ugh. Thanks for the work. This is bad news indeed. I'll keep poking around and let you know if I find anything.

Click to collapse



Out of curiosity, any chance Loki would work? I'd be willing to give it a go if there's a decent chance—still within the 14 day exchange window .


----------



## jjfad (Aug 22, 2013)

Will motochopper work on any carrier version of this phone? Thanks!


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 22, 2013)

jjfad said:


> Will motochopper work on any carrier version of this phone? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I've seen confirmations on three carriers (can't remember which ones off the top of my head, sorry [edit-well, T-Mobile and Virgin Mobile come to mind now]), so I'd assume the answer is yes. Regardless, I have yet to see anyone complain about adverse affects, so no reason not to try (though, grain of salt—I'm brand new to android).


----------



## Steve5400 (Aug 23, 2013)

For anyone that has this, how are the antennas on this phone?
I just ordered one from tmo and am hoping to get better reception at my house than from my Samsung or HTC.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wolfu11 (Aug 27, 2013)

Steve5400 said:


> For anyone that has this, how are the antennas on this phone?
> I just ordered one from tmo and am hoping to get better reception at my house than from my Samsung or HTC.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They seem better and with WIFI calling built in the phone hasn't skipped a beat.


----------



## jamespxcv (Aug 28, 2013)

*Check my way!*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2420178&highlight=rooting+lg+optimus+f3

I failed rooting my phone with Windows system, maybe cause I'm not familiar with the process or I was just to lazy, but it does work if you use motochopper. Try looking it up youtube. You could try my method, it should work on Jellybean 4.1.2!


----------



## inyourface09 (Aug 31, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> Out of curiosity, any chance Loki would work? I'd be willing to give it a go if there's a decent chance—still within the 14 day exchange window .

Click to collapse



BAHAHA me to man i think im down to 10 days. Im trying to get some attention but i need someone who knows little endian, and their way around bootloaders. Id be willing to donate to someone who can help me out, also to support the other 3 variants (if the aboot differs).
I have a recovery created also and a device tree (needs gpio support for kernel). 
And to awnser your question, yes loki will work IF i can get the needed values so that when recovery/boot is read into memory that it overwrites the security check feature in aboot. If the wrong values are give you may end up with a brick (very slim chance)


----------



## richardpwnsner (Aug 31, 2013)

My return window just closed . If it helps, you can pull the open source from LG's website and merge it with the android source. I also discovered an even easier solution: set up the LG Sync application, and select the "upgrade recovery option". Then, when it begins downloading, remove your phone, set Windows (or your relevant OS) to show hidden files and folders, and go the the Program Data folder. There should be something like "PHONEAX" under the LG Electronics folder that will contain the full stock kdz file when the download is complete. 

It's really kind of surprising that there's absolutely no dev love out there for the F3. I suppose it's because the phone is entry level, but it's really not that bad but for the storage. I got it as a gift, so no complaints here—of course, if anyone wants to donate a Note or Galaxy gratis, I suppose I'd be willing to switch .


----------



## yutzyscott (Aug 31, 2013)

I had a Galaxy S4 from Verizon. I switched to T-Mobile Because believe it or not the network is stronger where I work. Also, there pricing on plans cannot be beat. But, I digress. The Galaxy S4 being a Verizon device never really functioned the way it was supposed to on T-Mobiles network. It was unlocked however was still useless for 4G LTE and while I could do better than edge in some places, those places were few and far between. I started to assess what it is I actually used my phone for these days. I'm not into modding with custom ROMS and kernels anymore and I'm not much of a multi-tasker either so I decided that I did not need the super power device anymore. The specs on this phone are perfect for what I need my phone to do. Its been a long time since I have gone beyond rooting to remove bloat and tether.  I agree that the storage on this sucks. I don't understand why there are any devices anymore that come with less than 32gb internal. storage is the cheapest thing that can be added to a device and its not as though it uses much physical space. other than the storage I will say that I am impressed with the quality of this device and I don't know that I would even put this as low as "entry level device." I would say its more of a mid-grade device. I am also happy with the reception on this device and its nice to have a compact phone again that actually fits comfortably in my hand and on my belt.


----------



## richardpwnsner (Sep 1, 2013)

yutzyscott said:


> I had a Galaxy S4 from Verizon. I switched to T-Mobile Because believe it or not the network is stronger where I work. Also, there pricing on plans cannot be beat. But, I digress. The Galaxy S4 being a Verizon device never really functioned the way it was supposed to on T-Mobiles network. It was unlocked however was still useless for 4G LTE and while I could do better than edge in some places, those places were few and far between. I started to assess what it is I actually used my phone for these days. I'm not into modding with custom ROMS and kernels anymore and I'm not much of a multi-tasker either so I decided that I did not need the super power device anymore. The specs on this phone are perfect for what I need my phone to do. Its been a long time since I have gone beyond rooting to remove bloat and tether.  I agree that the storage on this sucks. I don't understand why there are any devices anymore that come with less than 32gb internal. storage is the cheapest thing that can be added to a device and its not as though it uses much physical space. other than the storage I will say that I am impressed with the quality of this device and I don't know that I would even put this as low as "entry level device." I would say its more of a mid-grade device. I am also happy with the reception on this device and its nice to have a compact phone again that actually fits comfortably in my hand and on my belt.

Click to collapse



No argument here. I like it well enough, but I'm (1) a closet geek; and (2) a heavy multitasker, so given the option I'd prefer something with more screen space (I just graduated from law school, so I do a _lot _ of reading on the go). As a phone, however, you really couldn't ask for more—the size otherwise pretty much perfect, it's relatively snappy with most applications, and once debloated the stock launcher is pretty good. 

That being said, the second I see a safe way to deal with the bootloader pop up, I'm diving in, no question .


----------



## yutzyscott (Sep 3, 2013)

Decided to share my home screens.

Sent from my LG-P659 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## yutzyscott (Sep 3, 2013)

Another one

Sent from my LG-P659 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yutzyscott (Sep 3, 2013)

One more

Sent from my LG-P659 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jjfad (Sep 5, 2013)

+1 vote for an F3 forum


----------



## inyourface09 (Sep 7, 2013)

*More good news and more bad news*

Good news first, djrbliss (creator of Motochopper) has added loki support for the f3. Should work on all variants seeing as the aboot should be the same. 
Bad news even with a "loki'd" recovery you still get a factory reset when entering recovery (no matter what).

We are at the same place as the LG Motion, we are tracking down the flag that causes this. Once we do everything will be good. Just finding this flag that it sets to the partitions could take some time.

Also please be sure to thank djrbliss for adding support I personally cant thank him enough.
Once we do "find" this said flag we should be able to modify the recovery to overwrite it to stop the resets.


----------



## firered365 (Sep 7, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> Good news first, djrbliss (creator of Motochopper) has added loki support for the f3. Should work on all variants seeing as the aboot should be the same.

Click to collapse



Sorry for my ignorance, but what is Loki and will it affect the phone? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## inyourface09 (Sep 7, 2013)

Loki is a security bypass created by djrbliss, when you "edit" a recovery or boot image before flashing it, it changes the header to overwrite the "security" that checks if the image is stock or not. and this allows for an insecure boot. So that even with a locked bootloader we can still flash a recovery that will work.
The only issue is that we need to track down a flag that is written to the partitions once you enter recovery to stop the factory reset that takes place.

In the stock recovery you can enter it without having a factory reset, but with the cwm one that i flashed once you enter recovery it sets the flag. Then once you reboot to system it wipes data and cache automatically. This is the same problem that the LG Motion has.

https://github.com/djrbliss/loki


----------



## richardpwnsner (Sep 7, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> Good news first, djrbliss (creator of Motochopper) has added loki support for the f3. Should work on all variants seeing as the aboot should be the same.
> Bad news even with a "loki'd" recovery you still get a factory reset when entering recovery (no matter what).
> 
> We are at the same place as the LG Motion, we are tracking down the flag that causes this. Once we do everything will be good. Just finding this flag that it sets to the partitions could take some time.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yowza! Great work, guys! Can't tell you how glad I am to hear this. Experimenting is a lot more stressful now that I'm outside the return window .


----------



## firered365 (Sep 8, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> Loki is a security bypass created by djrbliss, when you "edit" a recovery or boot image before flashing it, it changes the header to overwrite the "security" that checks if the image is stock or not. and this allows for an insecure boot. So that even with a locked bootloader we can still flash a recovery that will work.
> The only issue is that we need to track down a flag that is written to the partitions once you enter recovery to stop the factory reset that takes place.
> 
> In the stock recovery you can enter it without having a factory reset, but with the cwm one that i flashed once you enter recovery it sets the flag. Then once you reboot to system it wipes data and cache automatically. This is the same problem that the LG Motion has.
> ...

Click to collapse



I read the github file and I see that you have to "extract" (or something like adb pull) the file and put in the .lok file. Even after this, it will still trigger the flag still, right? Did y'all dump at the kernel files? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## richardpwnsner (Sep 9, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> Loki is a security bypass created by djrbliss, when you "edit" a recovery or boot image before flashing it, it changes the header to overwrite the "security" that checks if the image is stock or not. and this allows for an insecure boot. So that even with a locked bootloader we can still flash a recovery that will work.
> The only issue is that we need to track down a flag that is written to the partitions once you enter recovery to stop the factory reset that takes place.
> 
> In the stock recovery you can enter it without having a factory reset, but with the cwm one that i flashed once you enter recovery it sets the flag. Then once you reboot to system it wipes data and cache automatically. This is the same problem that the LG Motion has.
> ...

Click to collapse



A couple questions—(1) will I need to make any tweaks for the T-Mobile F3 (P659BK); and (2) does the factory reset restore the stock recovery, or the replacement recovery sans data? If the latter, then I'm all in this evening; nothing I can't put back myself .


----------



## theskeemer (Sep 14, 2013)

habitforming said:


> I used Motochopper, worked like a charm.  make sure you have the LG Optimus f3 drivers on your computer.(found on LG website)

Click to collapse



First off, I pledge $25 to anybody who posts step by step instructions for installing a working custom recovery on this device. Thanks to everybody working on this. 

For those in the process of rooting, I wasted a little time looking for the drivers and for a motochopper link verified to work on this device. To help others out here is exactly what I did.


Googled "LG Mobile Support Tool" and downloaded it from softpedia. The file is suspiciously labled B2CAppSetup.exe but it turned out to be the correct software needed to install the LG drivers.
Googled "motochopper" and used the first link (Galaxy S4) for both the download and instructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40747604.
The first run of motochopper installed SU, but failed to achieve root. A second attempt did the trick!
To anybody considering this device, I was pleasantly surprised. The stock rom and launcher are really good and responsive. It has a big battery and a small screen so the battery life is fantastic! The lack of memory is an issue, but I have not found it to be a problem. I have 30 apps installed with room for at least 10 more.
Cheers,


----------



## theskeemer (Sep 14, 2013)

Also, go to this link to lobby for an LG Optimus F3 P659 forum http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1660354 .


----------



## richardpwnsner (Sep 14, 2013)

Agreed--I've been evangelizing motochopper here and elsewhere when someone asks, but I tend to forget to link/explain. 

To those wondering, you can get it from the horse's mouth http://vulnfactory.org/public/motochopper.zip.  As already noted, you'll also need the USB drivers (just plug in your phone, there should be an auto-installer). Finally, as with most roots, remember to enable USB debugging and set your phone to software mode under developer options and pc connection respectively. 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dschach (Sep 14, 2013)

theskeemer said:


> First off, I pledge $25 to anybody who posts step by step instructions for installing a working custom recovery on this device. Thanks to everybody working on this.
> 
> For those in the process of rooting, I wasted a little time looking for the drivers and for a motochopper link verified to work on this device. To help others out here is exactly what I did.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Once you have root, install the following apps from the play store

1. aparted (also install busybox which is required by aparted)
2. link2sd

With aparted you can create a second partition on the sd card.  With link2sd you can install or move any app onto the second partition.


----------



## firered365 (Sep 14, 2013)

dschach said:


> Once you have root, install the following apps from the play store
> 
> 1. aparted (also install busybox which is required by aparted)
> 2. link2sd
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you write a tutorial.


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bilzbub (Sep 15, 2013)

It would be great to get rid of the bloatware though!!  
Sent from my LG-P659, using xda app-developers app


----------



## dschach (Sep 16, 2013)

firered365 said:


> Can you write a tutorial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



If I have time tonight I'll write a quick F3 specific tutorial and post. Try googling for link2sd tutorial.  I think there are a few out there already.

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




firered365 said:


> Can you write a tutorial.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Take a look at this page.

http://tutorialfor-android.blogspot.com/2012/06/link2sd-complete-tutorial.html


----------



## yutzyscott (Sep 17, 2013)

I only recently bought my f3. I went and swapped it for the f6 a couple of days ago. Happy with the switch and the f6 is also rootable with motochopper.

Sent from my LG-D500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## richardpwnsner (Sep 17, 2013)

inyourface09 said:


> Loki is a security bypass created by djrbliss, when you "edit" a recovery or boot image before flashing it, it changes the header to overwrite the "security" that checks if the image is stock or not. and this allows for an insecure boot. So that even with a locked bootloader we can still flash a recovery that will work.
> The only issue is that we need to track down a flag that is written to the partitions once you enter recovery to stop the factory reset that takes place.
> 
> In the stock recovery you can enter it without having a factory reset, but with the cwm one that i flashed once you enter recovery it sets the flag. Then once you reboot to system it wipes data and cache automatically. This is the same problem that the LG Motion has.
> ...

Click to collapse



So, just to be clear, if I flash a zip package (e.g., a group of apps, or a privacy mod that relies on the stock firmware) it'll stick?


----------



## carloswii5 (Sep 22, 2013)

What if we were to use a bootstrap recovery in the meantime... 

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## carloswii5 (Sep 22, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> So, just to be clear, if I flash a zip package (e.g., a group of apps, or a privacy mod that relies on the stock firmware) it'll stick?

Click to collapse



Yea as long as the boot.img or recovery doesn't change your good...

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## millar43068 (Sep 26, 2013)

On the Phandroid forum and the sub forums for metro pcs and virgin mobile we've made progress and have a Recovery we can boot into using a lte2/l1m app someone found for another phone, we've successfully made backups and restored data already edited the build.prop changed fonts etc used gl to sd and link2sd to xfer information to a ext4 partition on the sd card used gl to sd to xfer game information to that ext4 partition as well.

I've got all my apps installed 100+ at that and I second this little phone is fairly awesome and a forum on xda would be even better!


----------



## carloswii5 (Sep 26, 2013)

millar43068 said:


> On the Phandroid forum and the sub forums for metro pcs and virgin mobile we've made progress and have a Recovery we can boot into using a lte2/l1m app someone found for another phone, we've successfully made backups and restored data already edited the build.prop changed fonts etc used gl to sd and link2sd to xfer information to a ext4 partition on the sd card used gl to sd to xfer game information to that ext4 partition as well.
> 
> I've got all my apps installed 100+ at that and I second this little phone is fairly awesome and a forum on xda would be even better!

Click to collapse



And we officially have loki support now 

-Sent From My Debloated Optimus F3


----------



## firered365 (Sep 28, 2013)

I installed the recovery using the app shown on phandroid. It works, but you have to reboot using the app to enter. If any of y'all want to use it, here it is: http://unleashedprepaids.com/upload/devs/playfulgod/phones/LG/MS870/lte2_l1m_recovery.apk. 

Credits go to the person who created the app and the person who tested this out. (This is not mine.)


----------



## firered365 (Oct 7, 2013)

Loki support on G2 and device tree

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theskeemer (Oct 11, 2013)

firered365 said:


> I installed the recovery using the app shown on phandroid. It works, but you have to reboot using the app to enter. If any of y'all want to use it, here it is: http://unleashedprepaids.com/upload/devs/playfulgod/phones/LG/MS870/lte2_l1m_recovery.apk.
> 
> Credits go to the person who created the app and the person who tested this out. (This is not mine.)

Click to collapse



Confirmed working and it couldn't be easier. Download apk, ignore Google warning about known security exploit and install, open, click "recovery apply", device says success, click "reboot" and enjoy ClockworkMod Recovery v6.0.3.1.  I backed up to external SD no problem. It makes me nervous that I can't get into cwm without a working rom and this apk, so I am hesitant to flash anything. I tried holding power and volume down to enter recovery, it only gave me the option to perform a FACTORY HARD RESET. I didn't like the sound of that so I cancelled, no harm done.


----------



## theskeemer (Oct 11, 2013)

I stumbled across these hidden menus and thought they were kind of neat:


Dial: *2945#*659# * to open the "SIM Unlock Process" Does anybody know what this is for?
Dial: *3845#*659#*  to open the "Hidden Menu" looks like various QC tests that they probably run at the factory


----------



## PeterCassetta (Oct 23, 2013)

*CWM Working on MetroPCS & T-Mobile F3!*

Just wanted to let people know:

As I mentioned in [Q&A] How to root LG-P875 (aka Optimus F5) using motochopper [apply also to F3 & F7], ClockworkMod Recovery is now working on both the MetroPCS and T-Mobile Optimus F3!


----------



## WhiteHatHacker (Nov 5, 2013)

Has anyone made any progress on this? Have we even contacted LG about a way to unlock the bootloader? I know they have given out directions for their other devices, maybe we just need to ask.


----------



## PeterCassetta (Nov 5, 2013)

@WhiteHatHacker

I just contacted LG and they said I'd have to get in touch with my carrier for bootloader unlock instructions.

Edit: here's the reply I got from T-Mobile. Looks like we're on our own.



> We aren't able to provide instructions on how to access the bootloader for your device as it voids the warranty. Sorry for any inconvenience this causes!

Click to collapse


----------



## LivinOne (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone know how to turn it on NFC?

Looks like T-Mobile changed their web site to remove the NFC spec. And since all other F3 phones say NFC is a feature, I suspect it can be turned on.


----------



## dozyaustin (Nov 15, 2013)

firered365 said:


> I installed the recovery using the app shown on phandroid. It works, but you have to reboot using the app to enter. If any of y'all want to use it, here it is: http://unleashedprepaids.com/upload/devs/playfulgod/phones/LG/MS870/lte2_l1m_recovery.apk.
> 
> Credits go to the person who created the app and the person who tested this out. (This is not mine.)

Click to collapse



hmm .. I am getting an error ...


----------



## rickythepilot (Nov 16, 2013)

theskeemer said:


> I stumbled across these hidden menus and thought they were kind of neat:
> 
> 
> Dial: *2945#*659# * to open the "SIM Unlock Process" Does anybody know what this is for?
> Dial: *3845#*659#*  to open the "Hidden Menu" looks like various QC tests that they probably run at the factory

Click to collapse



The Sim Unlock Process unlocks your phone for use in any GSM network.  I bought a no contract Metro PCS F3 at Best Buy, bought the unlock code from SafeUnlockCode.com, put a T-Mobile sim card in the phone and dialed the Sim Unlock Process then I punched in  the SP_Unlock code that I bought and Snap, Phone unlocked and running on T-Mobile.

Now I wouldn't mind rooting it and flashing a new rom although this one is pretty snappy but it would be nice to have Jelly Bean and also to be able to remove the MetroPCS splash screen and some bloatware.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## firered365 (Nov 16, 2013)

dozyaustin said:


> hmm .. I am getting an error ...

Click to collapse



Are you rooted? Did you grant SU permissions?

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dozyaustin (Nov 16, 2013)

Oh durr... I thought this would root me. Misunderstood. 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## firered365 (Nov 16, 2013)

dozyaustin said:


> Oh durr... I thought this would root me. Misunderstood.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol. Use Motochopper to root the phone. Don't forget to enable USB debugging.


----------



## PeterCassetta (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry if this is off-topic, but shortly after I'd first rooted my T-Mobile Optimus F3, I managed to delete my contacts app, and I've been trying to function without contacts for the past two months or so. 

If anyone else has this rooted this same phone, could you please send me the contents of your /system folder? You'd be saving me a lot of pain! 

Thanks!

Edit: You can copy that folder to your computer either by first copying it to /storage/sdcard0 with a root file browser app, then copying it to your computer, or by just using adb to pull the files directly. Again, many thanks if you decide to help me!


----------



## firered365 (Nov 17, 2013)

PeterCassetta said:


> Sorry if this is off-topic, but shortly after I'd first rooted my T-Mobile Optimus F3, I managed to delete my contacts app, and I've been trying to function without contacts for the past two months or so.
> 
> If anyone else has this rooted this same phone, could you please send me the contents of your /system folder? You'd be saving me a lot of pain!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can also perform a factory reset by booting into recovery, but backup first! 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dozyaustin (Nov 17, 2013)

firered365 said:


> Lol. Use Motochopper to root the phone. Don't forget to enable USB debugging.

Click to collapse



Alright .. up and running.   Thanks


----------



## PeterCassetta (Nov 17, 2013)

firered365 said:


> You can also perform a factory reset by booting into recovery, but backup first!

Click to collapse



Nope, I've tried that already, and since it was a system app factory resetting did nothing.


----------



## dozyaustin (Nov 22, 2013)

So I am Rooted with CWM installed. 

However my one big annoyance with the phone: The lack of psace for apps is still an issue. Only a few apps can be moved to SD (even when using apps that ought to help).. I am experimenting with freezing and uninstalling pre-loaded apps through Titanium Backup. It is still a bit of a pain tho. 

The phone is functional, but oh man I would love to fix the annoyances with it. 

Any solutions out there to move more apps to SD / free up space? 

(I was so spoiled in my prior phone -- Captivate --- and its community, I am almost incapable of functioning on this level of basic freeing up of space / adding features. Oh the days of CM ... /moping)


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## richardpwnsner (Dec 7, 2013)

T-Mobile just pushed an update. Curious to see what it is.  Will install when I get home—111 MBs.

Edit—at first glance, 111 mbs of nothing. Still 4.1.2 (obviously, given the size), with no immediately apparent enhancements. I'm sure I'll have to go through and disable all the bloatware again. Thanks, T-Mobile!

Double edit: spoke too soon. There's a cool new feature that crashes you to desktop if you accidentally try to disable diagnostics.


----------



## PeterCassetta (Dec 7, 2013)

@richardpwnsner

Where did you see the update? I just checked for updates on my F3 and didn't see anything.


----------



## richardpwnsner (Dec 7, 2013)

PeterCassetta said:


> @richardpwnsner
> 
> Where did you see the update? I just checked for updates on my F3 and didn't see anything.

Click to collapse



Was pushed by T-Mobile. All that it appears to do is break motochopper, so I'd strongly advise against it pending additional information. Again: it appears to have rendered my device unrootable (pending manual rollback, which I'm way too lazy to do right now).


----------



## Koolayde (Dec 7, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> Was pushed by T-Mobile. All that it appears to do is break motochopper, so I'd strongly advise against it pending additional information. Again: it appears to have rendered my device unrootable (pending manual rollback, which I'm way too lazy to do right now).

Click to collapse



I can confirm this as well.  I was in a hurry when the update message popped up and confirmed it without thinking.  Now I'm paying the price.  My phone was rooted with motochopper, and now my phone is unrooted and I can't re-root it.  I should have known better.

How exactly do you do a manual rollback?  I did some searching, but couldn't find the procedures on how to do this.


----------



## Koonce (Dec 7, 2013)

Koolayde said:


> I can confirm this as well.  I was in a hurry when the update message popped up and confirmed it without thinking.  Now I'm paying the price.  My phone was rooted with motochopper, and now my phone is unrooted and I can't re-root it.  I should have known better.
> 
> How exactly do you do a manual rollback?  I did some searching, but couldn't find the procedures on how to do this.

Click to collapse



Geez I just get the phone today and this is happening. Is there anyway to avoid the PRL updates? It automatically pops up and every time I click cancel it force-shutdowns the phone


----------



## richardpwnsner (Dec 7, 2013)

Koolayde said:


> I can confirm this as well.  I was in a hurry when the update message popped up and confirmed it without thinking.  Now I'm paying the price.  My phone was rooted with motochopper, and now my phone is unrooted and I can't re-root it.  I should have known better.
> 
> How exactly do you do a manual rollback?  I did some searching, but couldn't find the procedures on how to do this.

Click to collapse



You have to find the KDZ file (in this case, something like P65910a), and do a stock recovery as illustrated here: http://androidforums.com/metropcs-t-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/

Unfortunately, I'm a compulsive reformatter, and I nuked my copy, but I'll let you know if I get around to tracking the KDZ down. Just to save you some time, the one from the LG site was removed (as far as I can tell), so it'll have to be from a third party. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Koolayde (Dec 8, 2013)

I did some searching, and found the following post on a separate forum. (Forgive me for putting this in code boxes, I don't have enough posts to post URLs)

```
h t t p :// androidforums.com/metropcs-t-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/771792-unbrick-guide-2.html#post6274306
```

Had the following link:

```
h t t p ://csmgdl.lgmobile.com/dn/downloader.dev?fileKey=FW445486573210987654321/
```

The file is named P65910a_03.kdz

Would this be the correct KDZ file?  I have a T-Mobile Optimus F3.


----------



## Koolayde (Dec 8, 2013)

Koolayde said:


> I did some searching, and found the following post on a separate forum. (Forgive me for putting this in code boxes, I don't have enough posts to post URLs)
> 
> ```
> h t t p :// androidforums.com/metropcs-t-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/771792-unbrick-guide-2.html#post6274306
> ...

Click to collapse



I took a chance and flashed the KDZ file to the phone using KDZ FW UPD program after putting the phone into download mode.  I was successful in downgrading the firmware and was able to re-root the phone.  It doesn't look like any data was lost.


----------



## richardpwnsner (Dec 9, 2013)

Koolayde said:


> I took a chance and flashed the KDZ file to the phone using KDZ FW UPD program after putting the phone into download mode.  I was successful in downgrading the firmware and was able to re-root the phone.  It doesn't look like any data was lost.

Click to collapse



Ha, just checked this—thanks for being the lab rat, I just rolled back as well.


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just installed can touch using the lte2 app...when I tried key combo volume down and power of course option to factory reset came up. I selected no...then I found out tapping home button while it flashes during boot will allow you to go to cwm without a factory reset. I'm going to try a backup and see if it detects sdcard. Will keep y'all posted. Has this already been discovered? try tapping the home button when it's flashing during bootup 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dozyaustin (Dec 11, 2013)

Fred, just tried it. Getting into recovery is tricky (too many home button presses and the phone reboots; too few and it boots up fully)... But I got in and the recovery saw my SD card folders and files just fine

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 11, 2013)

Plus I used supersu survival mode and survived the ota update with root intact!!! It was not rebooting after I selected install update, though. It hung on waiting for reboot, so I manually rebooted, it updated, and supersu was still intact!

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 AM ----------

Yes I believe three taps on the home button will get you in recovery 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 11, 2013)

Scratch the update. It showed the droid and blue bar rebooted fine, has root, however, I'm still on version 10a but it says system up to date when I check for update in settings....

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jjfad (Dec 11, 2013)

Koonce said:


> Geez I just get the phone today and this is happening. Is there anyway to avoid the PRL updates? It automatically pops up and every time I click cancel it force-shutdowns the phone

Click to collapse



Same question here. Any way to shut this down? Thanks!

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk


----------



## theskeemer (Dec 12, 2013)

jjfad said:


> Same question here. Any way to shut this down? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I put FOTAKill.apk in /system/app as described here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2249350 When i rebooted the phone said "android is updating." The update is available message showed up in my notification bar on reboot, but only momentarily. I think the apk is working to block the update.

Update: link broken, use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249350


----------



## cmocio99 (Dec 12, 2013)

*if you unrooted before update*



Koolayde said:


> I can confirm this as well.  I was in a hurry when the update message popped up and confirmed it without thinking.  Now I'm paying the price.  My phone was rooted with motochopper, and now my phone is unrooted and I can't re-root it.  I should have known better.
> 
> How exactly do you do a manual rollback?  I did some searching, but couldn't find the procedures on how to do this.

Click to collapse




If you unrooted before update and applied update will a factory reset put it back to ms65910a instead of the b update?Then apply motochopper like before and ignore update in the future.Thanks and I know nothing except what was taught on these forums so if questions lame I apologize.


----------



## jjfad (Dec 12, 2013)

theskeemer said:


> I put FOTAKill.apk in /system/app as described here http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2249350 When i rebooted the phone said "android is updating." The update is available message showed up in my notification bar on reboot, but only momentarily. I think the apk is working to block the update.
> 
> Update: link broken, use this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2249350

Click to collapse



Awesome I didn't know about this. Thanks!

Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 12, 2013)

jjfad said:


> Awesome I didn't know about this. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Supersu in survival mode definitely blocks the update. T-Mobile tried to push it, it goes thru without errors reboots and I'm still on 10a rooted.  I recommend turning off the Device Health option on the T-Mobile app afterwards.

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whyzor (Dec 13, 2013)

richardpwnsner said:


> Was pushed by T-Mobile. All that it appears to do is break motochopper, so I'd strongly advise against it pending additional information. Again: it appears to have rendered my device unrootable (pending manual rollback, which I'm way too lazy to do right now).

Click to collapse





jjfad said:


> Same question here. Any way to shut this down? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



According to this thread someone had success re-rooting using Cydia Impactor, waiting for confirmation from others. 

http://androidforums.com/metropcs-t-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/803573-new-system-update.html

To disable disable OTAs on T-Mobile/MetroPCS:

1. With a root browser, go to the /cache dir and delete the update zip.
2. Open the phone dialer and type 3845#*659#, this will open the hidden menu.
3. Now go to Wi-Fi Setting-LG > OTA Setting and press disable.

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

I did a text dump of all the files from the /cache/<OTA>.zip file, the 111 MB update seems pretty extensive, from kernel, to apps, frameworks, radio, & other binary drivers.





META-INF
com
android
metadata
google
android
update-binary
updater-script
MANIFEST.MF
CERT.SF
CERT.RSA
patch
system
app
AAT.apk.p
AAT.odex.p
AlarmClockbin.odex.p
ApplicationManagerbin.odex.p
ApplicationsProvider.apk.p
ApplicationsProvider.odex.p
BackupRestoreConfirmation.apk.p
BackupRestoreConfirmation.odex.p
Bluetooth.apk.p
Bluetooth.odex.p
BluetoothServices.odex.p
Books.apk.p
Books.odex.p
CABLService.odex.p
Calculatorbin.odex.p
CalendarProviderbin.odex.p
Calendarbin.odex.p
CameraApp3b.apk.p
CameraApp3b.odex.p
CertInstaller.apk.p
CertInstaller.odex.p
ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk.p
ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.odex.p
ChromeWithBrowser.apk.p
ChromeWithBrowser.odex.p
ContactsProviderbin.apk.p
ContactsProviderbin.odex.p
Contactsbin.apk.p
Contactsbin.odex.p
DefaultContainerService.apk.p
DefaultContainerService.odex.p
DigitalPenWorkService.apk.p
DigitalPenWorkService.odex.p
DmfAdmin.odex.p
DrmProvider.apk.p
DrmProvider.odex.p
DrmService.apk.p
DrmService.odex.p
ECID-release.odex.p
EasySettings.odex.p
FaceLock.apk.p
FaceLock.odex.p
FavoriteContactsbin.odex.p
FontServer.apk.p
FontServer.odex.p
GMS_Maps.apk.p
GMS_Maps.odex.p
Gallerybin.odex.p
Gmail.apk.p
Gmail.odex.p
GmsCore.apk.p
GmsCore.odex.p
GnssAirTest.apk.p
GnssAirTest.odex.p
GnssPosTs.odex.p
GoogleBackupTransport.apk.p
GoogleBackupTransport.odex.p
GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.apk.p
GoogleCalendarSyncAdapter.odex.p
GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.apk.p
GoogleContactsSyncAdapter.odex.p
GoogleFeedback.apk.p
GoogleFeedback.odex.p
GoogleLoginService.apk.p
GoogleLoginService.odex.p
GooglePartnerSetup.apk.p
GooglePartnerSetup.odex.p
GoogleServicesFramework.apk.p
GoogleServicesFramework.odex.p
GoogleTTS.apk.p
GoogleTTS.odex.p
HTMLViewer.apk.p
HTMLViewer.odex.p
HiddenMenu.apk.p
HiddenMenu.odex.p
HiddenSIMUnlockMenu.apk.p
HiddenSIMUnlockMenu.odex.p
HiddenWVTest.apk.p
HiddenWVTest.odex.p
HomeSelectorbin.odex.p
IPService.odex.p
InputDevices.apk.p
InputDevices.odex.p
KeyChain.apk.p
KeyChain.odex.p
LGATCMDService.apk.p
LGATCMDService.odex.p
LGBackupbin.apk.p
LGBackupbin.odex.p
LGBrowser_JB.odex.p
LGDefaultAccount.odex.p
LGDownloadProviderUi_JB.odex.p
LGDownloadProvider_JB.odex.p
LGDrm.apk.p
LGEIMEbin.apk.p
LGEIMEbin.odex.p
LGEmailbin.apk.p
LGEmailbin.odex.p
LGHome3_Theme_Biz.odex.p
LGHome3_Theme_Optimus.odex.p
LGHome3a.odex.p
LGInstallServicebin.odex.p
LGOnScreenPhone3_JB.odex.p
LGPartnerBookmarksProvider.apk.p
LGPartnerBookmarksProvider.odex.p
LGPhone_JB.apk.p
LGPhone_JB.odex.p
LGSearchWidgetProvider.odex.p
LGSettings3_2.apk.p
LGSettings3_2.odex.p
LGSettingsAccessibility.odex.p
LGSettingsProvider3_2.odex.p
LGSetupWizardApp.odex.p
LGSetupWizard_JB.odex.p
LGSystemServer.apk.p
LGSystemServer.odex.p
LGSystemUI.apk.p
LGSystemUI.odex.p
LGUniTelephonyProvider3.odex.p
LgHiddenMenu.apk.p
LgHiddenMenu.odex.p
LiveWallpapersPickerbin.odex.p
LockScreen3.odex.p
LockScreenSettings.odex.p
MLT.odex.p
Magazines.apk.p
Magazines.odex.p
MediaProvider.apk.p
MediaProvider.odex.p
MediaUploader.odex.p
MemoWidgetbin.odex.p
Memobin.odex.p
MetroAppStore.1.8.1.odex.p
MobilePosse_MetroPCS-release.odex.p
Music2.apk.p
Music2.odex.p
MusicWidgetbin.odex.p
Musicbin.odex.p
MyMetro.odex.p
NFSClient.odex.p
NFSServer.odex.p
NetworkLocation.odex.p
NetworkPosTest.odex.p
PackageInstaller.apk.p
PackageInstaller.odex.p
Phonesky.apk.p
Phonesky.odex.p
PhotoAlbumWidgetbin.odex.p
PlusOne.apk.p
PlusOne.odex.p
PrivInit.odex.p
QMemobin.odex.p
Rhapsody.odex.p
SetupWizard.odex.p
SharedStorageBackup.apk.p
SharedStorageBackup.odex.p
SmartShare.odex.p
SmartShareProvider.odex.p
Stk.apk.p
Stk.odex.p
StreamingPlayerbin.odex.p
Street.odex.p
TagGoogle.apk.p
TagGoogle.odex.p
Tasksbin.odex.p
TimeService.apk.p
TimeService.odex.p
UniMessagebin.apk.p
UniMessagebin.odex.p
Upsell.apk.p
Upsell.odex.p
UserDictionaryProvider.apk.p
UserDictionaryProvider.odex.p
VVM-release-MPCS.odex.p
Velvet.apk.p
Velvet.odex.p
VidClipbin.odex.p
Videos.apk.p
Videosbin.odex.p
VoiceDialer_JB.odex.p
VoiceRecorderbin.odex.p
VoiceSearchStub.odex.p
VpnDialogs.apk.p
VpnDialogs.odex.p
VuTalkbin.odex.p
WAPPushManager.apk.p
WAPPushManager.odex.p
WapService.odex.p
WeatherMultiCPbin.odex.p
WfdP2pService.odex.p
WifiCall.apk.p
WifiCall.odex.p
WiseScreen.odex.p
XtraDownloadTest.odex.p
YouTube.apk.p
YouTube.odex.p
com.lge.shutdownmonitor.apk.p
com.lge.shutdownmonitor.odex.p
gba-service.odex.p
ims-service.odex.p
ip-provider.apk.p
ip-provider.odex.p
talkback.apk.p
bin
adb.p
atd.p
debuggerd.p
drmserver.p
efsks.p
mdnsd.p
morningcall.p
qcks.p
qmiproxy.p
vold.p
etc
firmware
vidc.b01.p
vidc.mdt.p
security
otacerts.zip.p
snd_soc_msm
snd_soc_msm_Sitar.p
NOTICE.html.gz.p
featureset.xml.p
system_fonts.xml.p
framework
am.jar.p
am.odex.p
android.policy.jar.p
android.policy.odex.p
android.test.runner.jar.p
android.test.runner.odex.p
apache-xml.jar.p
apache-xml.odex.p
bmgr.jar.p
bmgr.odex.p
bouncycastle.jar.p
bouncycastle.odex.p
bu.jar.p
bu.odex.p
com.android.location.provider.jar.p
com.android.location.provider.odex.p
com.broadcom.bt.jar.p
com.broadcom.bt.le.jar.p
com.broadcom.bt.le.odex.p
com.broadcom.bt.odex.p
com.google.android.maps.jar.p
com.google.android.media.effects.jar.p
com.google.widevine.software.drm.jar.p
com.google.widevine.software.drm.odex.p
com.lge.almond.jar.p
com.lge.almond.odex.p
com.lge.app.floating.res.odex.p
com.lge.core.jar.p
com.lge.core.odex.p
com.lge.divx.jar.p
com.lge.divx.odex.p
com.lge.krmessage.jar.p
com.lge.krmessage.odex.p
com.lge.lgdrm.jar.p
com.lge.lgdrm.odex.p
com.lge.mdm.jar.p
com.lge.mdm.odex.p
com.lge.media.jar.p
com.lge.media.odex.p
com.lge.systemservice.core.jar.p
com.lge.systemservice.core.odex.p
com.lge.wifiext.jar.p
com.lge.wifiext.odex.p
com.qualcomm.location.vzw_library.jar.p
com.qualcomm.location.vzw_library.odex.p
content.jar.p
content.odex.p
core-junit.jar.p
core-junit.odex.p
core.jar.p
core.odex.p
digitalpensdk.jar.p
digitalpensdk.odex.p
digitalpenutil.jar.p
digitalpenutil.odex.p
ext.jar.p
ext.odex.p
framework-res.apk.p
framework.jar.p
framework.odex.p
framework2.jar.p
framework2.odex.p
gba-service-lib.jar.p
gba-service-lib.odex.p
ime.jar.p
ime.odex.p
input.jar.p
input.odex.p
javax.obex.jar.p
javax.obex.odex.p
jsr-api.jar.p
jsr-api.odex.p
lge-res.apk.p
lghiddenlibs.jar.p
lghiddenlibs.odex.p
lgsvcitems.jar.p
lgsvcitems.odex.p
monkey.jar.p
monkey.odex.p
org.codeaurora.Performance.jar.p
org.codeaurora.Performance.odex.p
pm.jar.p
pm.odex.p
qcrilhook.jar.p
qcrilhook.odex.p
requestsync.jar.p
requestsync.odex.p
services.jar.p
services.odex.p
svc.jar.p
svc.odex.p
telephony_RAD.jar.p
telephony_RAD.odex.p
uiautomator.jar.p
uiautomator.odex.p
lib
hw
camera.msm8960.so.p
gralloc.msm8960.so.p
modules
ansi_cprng.ko.p
dma_test.ko.p
eeprom_93cx6.ko.p
evbug.ko.p
gspca_main.ko.p
ks8851.ko.p
lcd.ko.p
mcdrvmodule.ko.p
mckernelapi.ko.p
mmc_test.ko.p
msm-buspm-dev.ko.p
qce40.ko.p
qcedev.ko.p
qcrypto.ko.p
radio-iris-transport.ko.p
reset_modem.ko.p
scsi_wait_scan.ko.p
spidev.ko.p
test-iosched.ko.p
libAppDataSearch.so.p
libEmailCore.so.p
libExchangeActiveSync.so.p
libandroid_runtime.so.p
libandroid_servers.so.p
libaudcal.so.p
libbcc.so.p
libbcinfo.so.p
libbluetoothd.so.p
libcameraservice.so.p
libchromatix_hi543_default_video.so.p
libchromatix_hi543_preview.so.p
libchromatix_hi543_zsl.so.p
libchromatix_imx119_preview.so.p
libchromeview.so.p
libchromium_net.so.p
libdrmframework.so.p
libfacelock_jni.so.p
libfilterpack_facedetect.so.p
libfrsdk.so.p
libgoggles_clientvision.so.p
libgoogle_recognizer_jni_l.so.p
libjni_xt9input_v9.so.p
liblgdrm.so.p
liblgsecclk.so.p
libmdnssd.so.p
libmmcamera_frameproc.so.p
libmmcamera_plugin.so.p
libmmcamera_statsproc31.so.p
libnexadaptation_layer.so.p
libnexaudiorenderer.so.p
libnexplayersdk.so.p
libnexstreaming_aac_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_ac3_lge_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_adpcm_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_amrnb_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_amrwb_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_asp_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_divx3_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_dts_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_evrc_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_flac_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_gsm610_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_h264_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_mp3_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_ogg_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_pcm_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_qcelp_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_qcom_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_theora_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_vp8_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_wma_dl.so.p
libnexstreaming_wmv_dl.so.p
libnexvideodisplayer.so.p
liboemcamera.so.p
libpatts_engine_jni_api.so.p
libril-qc-qmi-1.so.p
libspeexwrapper.so.p
libstagefright.so.p
libstagefright_soft_aacdec.so.p
libstagefright_soft_aacenc.so.p
libvideochat_jni.so.p
libwebcore.so.p
libwebrtc_audio_preprocessing.so.p
vendor
lib
drm
libdrmwvmplugin.so.p
build.prop.p
boot.img
recovery
recovery.img
system
app
GoogleDrive.apk
GoogleDrive.odex
Hangouts.apk
Hangouts.odex
PlayGames.apk
PlayGames.odex
Videos.odex
talkback.odex
etc
permissions
com.lge.hardware.mura.xml
fonts
HYTravel.ttf
HYTravel_Bold.ttf
lib
libRSSupport.so
libbcc.so.sha1
libdocscanner_image-v7a.so
libdocsimageutils.so
libgames_rtmp_jni.so
liblinearalloc.so
libndk1.so
libplus_jni_v8.so
librectifier-v7a.so
librs.antblur.so
librs.antblur_constant.so
librs.antblur_drama.so
librs.drama.so
librs.film_base.so
librs.fixedframe.so
librs.grey.so
librs.image_wrapper.so
librs.retrolux.so
librsjni.so
libvcdecoder_jni.so
libwebp_android.so
radio.img


----------



## LivinOne (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone know if we can turn on NFC on these phones? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## Disturbedcody (Dec 14, 2013)

LivinOne said:


> Anyone know if we can turn on NFC on these phones?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





Yes, this phone has NFC capability. It's in the status bar when you bring down the notifications.


----------



## PeterCassetta (Dec 14, 2013)

@Disturbedcody

This is not the case for the T-Mobile version, which, as far as I can tell, does not have NFC.


----------



## Disturbedcody (Dec 14, 2013)

PeterCassetta said:


> @Disturbedcody
> 
> This is not the case for the T-Mobile version, which, as far as I can tell, does not have NFC.

Click to collapse



Oh really? That's my bad then, I just thought it was part of the phones capability.


----------



## LivinOne (Dec 14, 2013)

PeterCassetta said:


> This is not the case for the T-Mobile version, which, as far as I can tell, does not have NFC.

Click to collapse



I should have clarified my question...

I'd bet the T-Mobile version actually has NFC still in it... but they turned it off in the ROM. It would be great to find a way to enable it. 

Anyone know what files we need in the ROM that makes NFC work? Maybe we can port them over from an LG ROM that has it?


----------



## PeterCassetta (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised, just like the Nexus 4 actually did have LTE, it's not unlikely LG left NFC functionality in this phone. Then again, it wasn't ever advertised as having NFC... so I'm really not sure what to think.

It would be great if someone looked into the matter a little more!


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey @PeterCassetta, how's the Cyanogenmod work coming? I wish I was smart enough to actually help with that, but I really do appreciate all that work your putting in and I am looking forward to seeing the cm 10 bootlogo on my phone soon
If you have a booting version I would love to try it. I seem to be able to boot to recovery without a data reset with Rom toolbox rebooted...its just (reboot recovery in terminal emulator). Let me know.
Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tehbigbug (Dec 20, 2013)

PeterCassetta said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised, just like the Nexus 4 actually did have LTE, it's not unlikely LG left NFC functionality in this phone. Then again, it wasn't ever advertised as having NFC... so I'm really not sure what to think.
> 
> It would be great if someone looked into the matter a little more!

Click to collapse



I would also love to know the progress on the CyanogenMod build.
I have the Virgin Mobile F3 and mine has the option to turn NFC on and off in the quick settings menu.


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 20, 2013)

Any way to root the 10b version? I had myself stuck in a bootloop only booting to cwm and had to do a restore with LG mobile update tool. Now I am updated to 10b version and have lost root....although I am looking on the bright side....I like the updated version of the.4g LTE icon and I saved a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to geico....

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jacobisreal (Dec 20, 2013)

*NFC on Optimus F3 (MetroPCS)*



LivinOne said:


> Anyone know if we can turn on NFC on these phones?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'd like to know the same thing.  These phones, with other carriers, are made with NFC chips.  However, I wouldn't put it past MetroPCS to opt for LG to make one without the chip to cut costs.  

If anyone knows, please let me know!  Thanks!


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 22, 2013)

I've successfully rooted after the update using saferoot! 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay...so from my Lg Escape (LGP870) to get into recovery you had to have phone off, and hold power and volume down, then as soon as you would see the first Lg Boot logo, we would have to release the power and volume down buttons then tap simultaneously on the back and menu soft keys. I tried this on my Lg F3 and I believe it worked. Will someone help verify? It has worked for me three times already. This is with the 2nd init recovery

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theskeemer (Dec 23, 2013)

fredo5580 said:


> Okay...so from my Lg Escape (LGP870) to get into recovery you had to have phone off, and hold power and volume down, then as soon as you would see the first Lg Boot logo, we would have to release the power and volume down buttons then tap simultaneously on the back and menu soft keys. I tried this on my Lg F3 and I believe it worked. Will someone help verify? It has worked for me three times already. This is with the 2nd init recovery

Click to collapse



I was able to boot into CWM 6.0.3.1 (presumably installed by PlayfulGod's LTE2/l1m Recovery app?) by following your instructions, although not reliably. Through trial and error I found it was much easier to simply tap repeatedly and simultaneously on the back and menu soft keys throughout the entire first and second LG logos. I also found that holding volume down was unnecessary when powering on the device.


----------



## fredo5580 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any ideas or info for unlocking this bootloader?

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LivinOne (Dec 26, 2013)

If you can get to recovery and CWM 6.0.3.1, can you dump the ROM?


----------



## lordorwell (Dec 27, 2013)

fredo5580 said:


> Any way to root the 10b version? I had myself stuck in a bootloop only booting to cwm and had to do a restore with LG mobile update tool. Now I am updated to 10b version and have lost root....although I am looking on the bright side....I like the updated version of the.4g LTE icon and I saved a bunch of money on car insurance by switching to geico....
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





fredo5580 said:


> I've successfully rooted after the update using saferoot!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Confirmed!  I re-rooted mine as well with saferoot.  It wasn't no-touch:  I had to reboot the phone to get adb to connect properly but once it started sending files all went perfectly.  I've since re-stripped out all the bloatware (again:  the software update softbricked my phone and i had to restore it with the lg tool) and it's working better than it has in a while.  Evidently the internal memory was full of junk and this phone doesn't have much of it to begin with.  In fact i think it's how i got softbricked.  No internal memory free.  Incidently the lg website claims the newest firmware is "d" but the update tool isn't finding them.  I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## xtc714 (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but I have the LG F3 as well but when ever I try to install an out of play store app it doesn't I try pressing the install but I never can install it I would appreciate any help 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dozyaustin (Dec 28, 2013)

xtc714 said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread but I have the LG F3 as well but when ever I try to install an out of play store app it doesn't I try pressing the install but I never can install it I would appreciate any help
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did you allow apps from unknown sources? 

Settings > Security > Unknown Sources


----------



## binderjustin (Dec 28, 2013)

*Wifi Issues*

Hi All, 

This is my first post on a forum of any sort-- so here goes. Support for this device seems to be very limited. I have been looking all over the place, but have yet to find a solution. 

My brother has the LG Optimus F3 through Virgin Mobile. Firmware 4.1.2, Kernel 3.4.0, Build number JZO54K, & Rooted.

His Wi-Fi seems to disable itself periodically throughout its use. I have delved into advanced setting to make sure that the radio never sleeps, yet this keeps happening. Any help or ideas would be amazing! 

Thank you


----------



## tehbigbug (Dec 28, 2013)

Try disabling connections optimizer under More>mobile networks


----------



## inyourface09 (Dec 28, 2013)

dozyaustin said:


> Did you allow apps from unknown sources?
> 
> Settings > Security > Unknown Sources

Click to collapse



Perhaps the 3.4 kernel is set to turn off radio after a certain period of time without a connection. A possible power saving feature.I to have this issue with a Wi-Fi hotspot app. Phone takes back root from my tethering interface. :/

Sent from my LG-LS720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## xtc714 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes I've allowed unknown sources....always gives me the screen where it says install and cancel but I always try pressing install and nothing happens I can only press cancel 

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LivinOne (Dec 29, 2013)

xtc714 said:


> Yes I've allowed unknown sources....always gives me the screen where it says install and cancel but I always try pressing install and nothing happens I can only press cancel
> 
> Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have seen some 3rd party screen apps cause this problem... Do you have any apps that affect the screen light/color levels?

One I use, Twilight, must be turned off (Paused) before it will allow the 'Install' button to be pressed.

I know this is very strange but it is true. I look at it as another level of security


----------



## xtc714 (Dec 29, 2013)

Actually now that you mention it I do have an app called screen filter it lowers the brightness on my device.

Sent from my LG-P659 using xda app-developers app


----------



## binderjustin (Dec 30, 2013)

tehbigbug said:


> Try disabling connections optimizer under More>mobile networks

Click to collapse



Ahh, they moved that from ICS. Thanks, I'll let ya know if it doesn't work!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lordorwell (Jan 8, 2014)

*help to tether*



binderjustin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is my first post on a forum of any sort-- so here goes. Support for this device seems to be very limited. I have been looking all over the place, but have yet to find a solution.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





inyourface09 said:


> Perhaps the 3.4 kernel is set to turn off radio after a certain period of time without a connection. A possible power saving feature.I to have this issue with a Wi-Fi hotspot app. Phone takes back root from my tethering interface. :/
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS720 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i don't know if it's because there are different programs running on the tmobile phone, but i've been unable to find a single tethering app that works on my optimus f3.  (over wifi that is).  Can you guys tell me what app/settings you use?  I actually have a 2nd old broken screen phone i put my sim card in when i have to tether because i live somewhere with no broadband.


----------



## skaters05 (Jan 11, 2014)

Does anyone have an alternate source for the P65910a KDZ file? It's limiting my download to 163MB of the total :/


----------



## bookface (Jan 14, 2014)

*Sort-of bricked*

I don't really know where I can post about my problem and hopefully get seen. But here it is. I have a LG Optimus F3 from Virgin Mobile. Recently after an update I keep getting a window with "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped." Usually multiple times every minute. Also I have no status bar. I've tried doing a factory reset, a hard reset(I've also tried to use the LG online support tool but the program wont recognize my phone no matter how many times I've confirmed that the drivers are properly installed), and nothing works to no avail. After all this I've lost root access, I think I might of tweaked with it too much, and I suspect this has happened from moving LG bloat to a second partition using Link2SD. Or it might of been from the update which created a clusterf***. 
Any insight and help into this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kingen502 (Jan 16, 2014)

Kudos to the guys working on this.  I don't know exactly what a boot loader is but I sure hope we figure it out soon.  (A small explanation would be nice for us noobs)  Also I just want to point out what I think the virgin mobile version of this phone needs.  1) a ROM that woukd allow us to store apps on SDcard. 2) Anything ROM or otherwise that will get all of this VM crap off my phone.  Can root let me do this? 3) There most defiantly is a wifi issue.  Speeds up and slows down drastically.  Is VM throttling my wifi use?  4)  dont waste your time on tethering use open garden!
F3. Total stock and this **** rocks!  Great phone LG!!!:highfive:


----------



## 12hawksfan12 (Jan 16, 2014)

kingen502 said:


> Kudos to the guys working on this.  I don't know exactly what a boot loader is but I sure hope we figure it out soon.  (A small explanation would be nice for us noobs)  Also I just want to point out what I think the virgin mobile version of this phone needs.  1) a ROM that woukd allow us to store apps on SDcard. 2) Anything ROM or otherwise that will get all of this VM crap off my phone.  Can root let me do this? 3) There most defiantly is a wifi issue.  Speeds up and slows down drastically.  Is VM throttling my wifi use?  4)  dont waste your time on tethering use open garden!
> F3. Total stock and this **** rocks!  Great phone LG!!!:highfive:

Click to collapse



Since I'm kinda new to this stuff myself,  I can't really give you a detailed tutorial to address your questions. But here it is in a nutshell, all of which can be found on this thread, as well as elsewhere on the net. 
1. Root using safe root. 
2. Download "cleanmaster" from the playstore, and use the in app app manager to remove bloat. (be weary of what you delete, as to avoid problems). 
3. Download "link2sd" from the playstore for moving apps. (you must also partition your SD card) Google "link2sd tutorial" for detailed instructions. 
4. As far wifi is concerned, I would try to power cycle your router and see if that helps.  Unplug it, wait about a minute and then power back on. 
Hope this helps  

Credits to the xda community. Much love

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




bookface said:


> I don't really know where I can post about my problem and hopefully get seen. But here it is. I have a LG Optimus F3 from Virgin Mobile. Recently after an update I keep getting a window with "Unfortunately, System UI has stopped." Usually multiple times every minute. Also I have no status bar. I've tried doing a factory reset, a hard reset(I've also tried to use the LG online support tool but the program wont recognize my phone no matter how many times I've confirmed that the drivers are properly installed), and nothing works to no avail. After all this I've lost root access, I think I might of tweaked with it too much, and I suspect this has happened from moving LG bloat to a second partition using Link2SD. Or it might of been from the update which created a clusterf***.
> Any insight and help into this would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Did you try unlinking the system apps that you moved? Some apps won't function correctly when linked.


----------



## TheNightingale (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys. From my experience with rooting this phone the easiest option I found was Kingo. It was extremely simple, I connected my phone to my PC, clicked root, and Kingo did the rest for me (without using cmd). 

Sent from my LG-LS720 (LG Optimus F3) using xda app-developers app.


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm planning to get this phone and use the stock t-mobile rom since I don't believe there is any support available for this phone.  What are the benefits of rooting if I can't flash any custom rom? 

Also, of I buy an unlocked F3 from Virgin Mobile or Metropcs, would it be possible to flash t-mobile rom on it?


----------



## hairyhands (Jan 29, 2014)

you can turn off OTA updates in the hidden menu .


----------



## steve-O's_in_the_house (Jan 29, 2014)

*where are p659 firmwear and dill files*

newbe but i have been doining alot of reading and learnigf. i need the firmwear and the dill file. I have looked every wear. The links are down or the files are cerupt. Pleas help. I have a sero 7 pro that I rooted filling zero 7 pro xda threads. What's going on with the p659_a.bin files. Please help or maybe pm me the file.


----------



## tehbigbug (Jan 31, 2014)

steve-O's_in_the_house said:


> newbe but i have been doining alot of reading and learnigf. i need the firmwear and the dill file. I have looked every wear. The links are down or the files are cerupt. Pleas help. I have a sero 7 pro that I rooted filling zero 7 pro xda threads. What's going on with the p659_a.bin files. Please help or maybe pm me the file.

Click to collapse



A simple google search goes a long way.
androidforums.com/virgin-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/779320-unbrick-vm-sprint-f3.html


----------



## aijazkhan81 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Unlocking*

Hello,
I have a sprint optimus f3, I was successful in rooting the phone using motochopper, but I also want to unlock it. Can someone please help me in doing that? I have searched various places, found procedures but none of them worked. Can someone please help me? Please?


----------



## ixijimixi (Feb 4, 2014)

xxhaimbondxx said:


> I'm planning to get this phone and use the stock t-mobile rom since I don't believe there is any support available for this phone.  What are the benefits of rooting if I can't flash any custom rom?
> 
> Also, of I buy an unlocked F3 from Virgin Mobile or Metropcs, would it be possible to flash t-mobile rom on it?

Click to collapse



If you root, you might be able to use Xposed Framework?


----------



## aijazkhan81 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello,
Were you able to unlock your device? Mine is a sprint f3. If yes, can you please guide me to the steps.





inyourface09 said:


> BAHAHA me to man i think im down to 10 days. Im trying to get some attention but i need someone who knows little endian, and their way around bootloaders. Id be willing to donate to someone who can help me out, also to support the other 3 variants (if the aboot differs).
> I have a recovery created also and a device tree (needs gpio support for kernel).
> And to awnser your question, yes loki will work IF i can get the needed values so that when recovery/boot is read into memory that it overwrites the security check feature in aboot. If the wrong values are give you may end up with a brick (very slim chance)

Click to collapse


----------



## inyourface09 (Feb 11, 2014)

aijazkhan81 said:


> Hello,
> Were you able to unlock your device? Mine is a sprint f3. If yes, can you please guide me to the steps.

Click to collapse



No, what ever you do down upgrade the LG software, is patches motochoppers exploit and seals root. I sent in my phone to get a stock one. Ive given up on unlocking this phone for now it just seems to be a waist of time. Do your self a favor and purchase HTC next time around.
Good luck.


----------



## spocko (Feb 12, 2014)

xxhaimbondxx said:


> I'm planning to get this phone and use the stock t-mobile rom since I don't believe there is any support available for this phone.  What are the benefits of rooting if I can't flash any custom rom?

Click to collapse



There are big benefits to having root, even with stock ROM. With root you can uninstall bloatware and use tools like Link2SD and FolderMount to supplement the limited storage space in the phone by using an SD card. My son has the Virgin Mobile incarnation of the Optimus F3, and I'm actually quite impressed with it and perfectly happy with the stock ROM, but without root the storage space would be unacceptable for his needs.


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Feb 12, 2014)

spocko said:


> There are big benefits to having root, even with stock ROM. With root you can uninstall bloatware and use tools like Link2SD and FolderMount to supplement the limited storage space in the phone by using an SD card. My son has the Virgin Mobile incarnation of the Optimus F3, and I'm actually quite impressed with it and perfectly happy with the stock ROM, but without root the storage space would be unacceptable for his needs.

Click to collapse



Cool. I actually figured this out by now as far as the bloatware and low storage. Haven't heard of foldermount yet, but done the rest. Thanks.


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## Super_Moto (Feb 12, 2014)

I updated my LG F3 and then rooted it with (Kingo Android ROOT) had no issues it stays rooted as far as bloatware I removed mostly the T-Mobile  software im using the phone in a different country so I don't think I will matter that much.

I'm liking the phone its a good size fast and efficient but sadly its lack of popularity I see it dying  fast its possible it wont get the 4.2 update date forget about getting  upgraded  to Kitkat  cant  do a  (Find your device) in the search ,nothing comes up.

A cool trick to make a screen shot is to (Hold the Volume down and hold the off button together for a sec or 2 and let go)


----------



## jdmoniker55 (Feb 12, 2014)

*metropcs lgms659 aka (FX3)*



shiftylock said:


> Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)
> 
> Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)
> 
> Thanks for the help, XDA rules!

Click to collapse





Yes I think there should be a forum for this device!!!! Rootmaster worked for mine. I didnt even use a computer!!! Installed Root Checker pro, And SuperSu and BAM.....i was successfully rooted..The problem is ! cant find custom rom. Im a semi noob, but this method worked for me.Icould use rooted apps from play store, but no rom anywhere. " Playfull God" has a link for recovery. Its called lte2_ something something... Ive done alot of home work trying to root my phone and i was successfull with the method i explained. but every situation is different..on that note good luck!! thanks for the advice Shifty!!


----------



## TimelesslyPrecise (Feb 25, 2014)

*Chrome APK*

Would anybody be so kind as to attach the Google Chrome browser system apk...?

I made the mistake of swapping out the chrome ,apk from /data to /system... which broke Chrome.. Lol


Running TMO P65910b

Thanks in advance.. trying to avoid KDZ ^_^ :angel::good:

PS. XDA mods, show this phone some love... why no forum for the Optimus F3?


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 6, 2014)

I wonder if Kingo Root can work on the T-Mobile version of this phone as well. I used it on my sister's Virgin Mobile F3 and it worked fine. The only thing I had to do is get the USB Driver from LG's website.

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




inyourface09 said:


> No, what ever you do down upgrade the LG software, is patches motochoppers exploit and seals root. I sent in my phone to get a stock one. Ive given up on unlocking this phone for now it just seems to be a waist of time. Do your self a favor and purchase HTC next time around.
> Good luck.

Click to collapse



Do you know if the Virgin Mobile version has a locked bootloader?


----------



## Super_Moto (Mar 6, 2014)

@obscuresword 


I used Kingo Root on my T-Mobile LG F3 to this day still never had an issue,


 its to bad theres on 4.2 update coming any time soon.


----------



## KJRob (Mar 10, 2014)

*VM Bootloader*



obscuresword said:


> I wonder if Kingo Root can work on the T-Mobile version of this phone as well. I used it on my sister's Virgin Mobile F3 and it worked fine. The only thing I had to do is get the USB Driver from LG's website.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the VM bootloader is locked. I have CWM recovery and a stock, de-bloated ROM on mine. Link2SD and GL to SD have allowed me to have 231 installed apps and nearly 500mb free space internal. There are ways around most issues. This inexpensive little power house is a great phone. Thank Loki for what we can do.


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 12, 2014)

KJRob said:


> Unfortunately the VM bootloader is locked. I have CWM recovery and a stock, de-bloated ROM on mine. Link2SD and GL to SD have allowed me to have 231 installed apps and nearly 500mb free space internal. There are ways around most issues. This inexpensive little power house is a great phone. Thank Loki for what we can do.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information. Do you have a video, or can you walk me through on how to install CWM recovery? I seen people have some issues with it lol. Also you're right my sister likes how zippy it is, and on top of that it has great battery life.


----------



## KJRob (Mar 12, 2014)

*CMWR*



obscuresword said:


> Thanks for the information. Do you have a video, or can you walk me through on how to install CWM recovery? I seen people have some issues with it lol. Also you're right my sister likes how zippy it is, and on top of that it has great battery life.

Click to collapse



It has been months since I did mine. I remember reading lots of forums to make sure I got it right and I still had to unbrick twice before I got it right. Backup all your personal data and use trial an error. I was, and still am, on VZ5. I hear that ZV6 requires a different process. I cant post links here yet so search and study. The nice thing is you can unbrick if you mess up. Unbricking will also give you the option to flash ZV5 if you want. Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## Super_Moto (Mar 15, 2014)

KJRob said:


> It has been months since I did mine. I remember reading lots of forums to make sure I got it right and I still had to unbrick twice before I got it right. Backup all your personal data and use trial an error. I was, and still am, on VZ5. I hear that ZV6 requires a different process. I cant post links here yet so search and study. The nice thing is you can unbrick if you mess up. Unbricking will also give you the option to flash ZV5 if you want. Good luck. Have fun.

Click to collapse






If you can please post links at this point the only thing interesting  to do with LG F3 is screen shots 

thanks


----------



## KJRob (Mar 16, 2014)

*Sorry.*



Super_Moto said:


> If you can please post links at this point the only thing interesting  to do with LG F3 is screen shots
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



I can't post links yet. Sorry. I just searched a forum titled Optimus F3 All Things Root on Android Forums (Phandroid). I hope suggesting another forum is OK, if not please remove.


----------



## Super_Moto (Mar 16, 2014)

KJRob said:


> I can't post links yet. Sorry. I just searched a forum titled Optimus F3 All Things Root on Android Forums (Phandroid). I hope suggesting another forum is OK, if not please remove.

Click to collapse







thanks for the info lots of support on the F3 .....read an interesting thread that the F3 might get the kitkat update :highfive: ill get excited once it becomes official


----------



## kentchristopher (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone know if it's possible to remove or disable the stock notification bar/toggle so that I can run j4velin Notification Toggle without the stock one interfering?

Anything else we can modify with root? Coming from CyanogenMod on another device, my main complaint about the F3 is the look and feel of it -- and that it lacks some of the useful features of CM.


----------



## robaho (Mar 28, 2014)

wolfu11 said:


> richardpwnsner said:
> 
> 
> > Ratified. Motochopper worked flawlessly for me as well.[/QUOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Whyzor (Mar 28, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to remove or disable the stock notification bar/toggle so that I can run j4velin Notification Toggle without the stock one interfering?
> 
> Anything else we can modify with root? Coming from CyanogenMod on another device, my main complaint about the F3 is the look and feel of it -- and that it lacks some of the useful features of CM.

Click to collapse



I used j4velins toggle when on Nexus devices bc it didnt have any, but the stock F3 toggle can be customized pretty well already. As for after rooting go to android forums dot com for discussion, most popular are swapping internal and external /sdcard for more storage, also do link2sd to expand internal partition further. And remove bloatware.


----------



## Telperion (Apr 3, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> Anything else we can modify with root? Coming from CyanogenMod on another device, my main complaint about the F3 is the look and feel of it -- and that it lacks some of the useful features of CM.

Click to collapse



Xposed Framework. I use App Settings to change DPI on apps that I want to have more content visible on screen. Our device runs at 240, I've found 210 to be a generally good balance of visibility and readability.

I also use Link2SD to increase internal free space.


----------



## HeavyYeti (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking for some help here guys, if you can.

Has anyone batched together the stock ROM files into a recovery yet? I woke up yesterday morning to a brick. I did absolutely nothing to it.
Screen was black, so I tried restarting. It got stuck at the LG screen. So I hard reset it, and now it bootloops at the T-Mobile 4G LTE screen. It's obviously a soft brick, so I'd like to try putting the phone into download mode and reflashing the stock ROM onto it. 
Has anyone compiled it yet, and where could I get LG's software to flash it? ANY help would be appreciated guys.


----------



## kalookapoo (Apr 14, 2014)

HeavyYeti said:


> Looking for some help here guys, if you can.
> 
> Has anyone batched together the stock ROM files into a recovery yet? I woke up yesterday morning to a brick. I did absolutely nothing to it.
> Screen was black, so I tried restarting. It got stuck at the LG screen. So I hard reset it, and now it bootloops at the T-Mobile 4G LTE screen. It's obviously a soft brick, so I'd like to try putting the phone into download mode and reflashing the stock ROM onto it.
> Has anyone compiled it yet, and where could I get LG's software to flash it? ANY help would be appreciated guys.

Click to collapse



Yeah there is a nice guide to flashing a factory ROM for the Optimus F3 over Here


----------



## Trapezious (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone know if the T-Mobile firmware is compatible with the Metropcs version(MS659)?

Also, once unlocked, will my MS659 work with T-Mobile's 4G?


----------



## tlong831 (Apr 19, 2014)

Telperion said:


> Xposed Framework. I use App Settings to change DPI on apps that I want to have more content visible on screen. Our device runs at 240, I've found 210 to be a generally good balance of visibility and readability.
> 
> I also use Link2SD to increase internal free space.

Click to collapse



So can you confirm that Xposed Framework works on the LG Optimus F3? I've tried several times to install it but results in a bootloop, from which I have to re-install the stock firmware. I know I should have got a logcat, next time I will.


----------



## lordorwell (Apr 19, 2014)

tlong831 said:


> So can you confirm that Xposed Framework works on the LG Optimus F3? I've tried several times to install it but results in a bootloop, from which I have to re-install the stock firmware. I know I should have got a logcat, next time I will.

Click to collapse



i've installed it successfully on mine.  I used it for some simple stuff such as auto-hiding the google search bar from the google now launcher (works perfectly on this phone also) as well as some minor tweaks such as an expanded power menu.  Seems to work just fine.


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## jjfad (Apr 19, 2014)

I thought the Google now launcher was not compatible with the F3?


----------



## tlong831 (Apr 19, 2014)

lordorwell said:


> i've installed it successfully on mine.  I used it for some simple stuff such as auto-hiding the google search bar from the google now launcher (works perfectly on this phone also) as well as some minor tweaks such as an expanded power menu.  Seems to work just fine.

Click to collapse



I got it to install! awesome. I don't know what I did different this time but it's working. Thanks


----------



## Telperion (Apr 20, 2014)

Gravity Box will install through the framework and does some useful stuff, but it's not entirely compatible. It runs, but fills up the Xposed Framework log. My log file was 220MB in a few weeks. Just a tip in case you had wanted to try it.


----------



## lordorwell (Apr 21, 2014)

*P65910a_03.kdz*

anyone have a WORKING link to the P65910a_03.kdz file?  something i've installed in the past has broken functionality of my stock tether app to the point i can't even select it and i've been wanting to do a factory restore for a while because of the fact a lot of people have had luck running apps that just don't work on my phone.  Thanks!


----------



## Dangtungduy (Apr 22, 2014)

Wait for CM rom 

Sent from my LG-P659 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LivinOne (Apr 23, 2014)

Dangtungduy said:


> Wait for CM rom

Click to collapse



Do you know for sure CM is working on a ROM for the F3? And, for what version - Metro or T-Mobile?


----------



## Dangtungduy (Apr 29, 2014)

inyourface09 said:


> I have created the recovery tree, and have created a recovery.img for this phone. ok now heres the bad news OUR lg optimus f3 has a stock 3.4 kernel with a locked bootloader. Even worse news is that 3.4 "locking" features a sha5 hash system for its image/partitions (recovery, boot, and bootloader). Even worse news there is no known (or atleast what i know or have heard) way to get around this. The phone will be forever locked until lg updates or allows said lock to be removed. I have flashed the recovery and have had no damage to my device but it just sticks at "unsecure recovery" and does a hard reset (factory restore) every time i try to play with it which is a huge flaw if you ask me.
> 
> I have hexedited the bootloader and found that there is indeed "juicy" strings within that may tell to a future unlock these strings being
> -Device UnLock!, so Boot Success!!
> ...

Click to collapse



This Cwm work in my T-mobile P659.
Into recovery with Pow+ vol+
Remember... Backup your rom before flash this recovery and restore your boot img after...
Warning:NEVER use any type of “Reboot- Recovery” option as this will factory reset the phone. Only use key combo to enter recovery or you will have to restore a backup. If this happens you must cycle through reboot one time and then back into recovery before restoring a backup
Waiting CM rom.... 
androidforums.com/virgin-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/842939-recovery-zv6-cwm-6-0-4-8-touch-lg-optimus-f3.html


----------



## raging9 (May 4, 2014)

*unlocking bootloader*

So has anybody successfully unlocked the bootloader for this phone, yet? Any workable recoveries, custom ROMs, or kernels?


----------



## TheWatsonJ (May 4, 2014)

*optimus f3*



TheNightingale said:


> Hey guys. From my experience with rooting this phone the easiest option I found was Kingo. It was extremely simple, I connected my phone to my PC, clicked root, and Kingo did the rest for me (without using cmd).
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS720 (LG Optimus F3) using xda app-developers app.

Click to collapse



where did you get the drivers? i downloaded kingo but it keeps saying im not connected. the usb debugging mode is definitely on, but its still not working. any help would be appreciated. thank you!


----------



## sergoreg (May 9, 2014)

Motochopper does not work on MS659 (MetroPCS version of F3).
Is there another solution?


----------



## Super_Moto (May 9, 2014)

sergoreg said:


> Motochopper does not work on MS659 (MetroPCS version of F3).
> Is there another solution?

Click to collapse





Have you tried _Kingo Android ROOT ?


----------



## jetplane1823 (May 9, 2014)

Try vroot


----------



## steve-O's_in_the_house (May 23, 2014)

tehbigbug said:


> A simple google search goes a long way.
> androidforums.com/virgin-mobile-optimus-f3-all-things-root/779320-unbrick-vm-sprint-f3.html

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I did Google and just couldn't find the right link. Again thanks for the tip and your time.


----------



## kentchristopher (May 30, 2014)

Just an update on what's possible with this device thus far. See the Optimus F3 All Things Root forum on androidforums.com for guides.

- Root (via saferoot)
- Install recovery (without factory restore issue)
- Install custom kernel (allows overclocking)
- Unbricking 
- Flash different carrier ROM (i.e. you can flash the MetroPCS ROM to your T-Mobile device without problem)

I'd like to see a dedicated forum for the F3 and F6 (same specs, larger screen) here on XDA. If you do too, you can *make your request here*: New Device Forum Requests


----------



## yeskaa (Jun 16, 2014)

sergoreg said:


> Motochopper does not work on MS659 (MetroPCS version of F3).
> Is there another solution?

Click to collapse



it worked on my " MS659 (MetroPCS version of F3)."

I did unlock phone carrier first and had Tmobile sim card in it so maybe try that . unlock service was $2 from swiftunlock i think , it was only last week but memory fades me
 also used a CWM recovery .apk with success .  dont rember which apk either, first one google popped prob

good luck


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 19, 2014)

so the t-mobile f3 when rooted and cwm installed, can you get into recovery without phone booted, via button press during boot?


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 21, 2014)

if this works for l90's locked bootloader, coul this unlock the f3's as well?



Vortex559 said:


> I have successfully unlocked bootloader on LG L90 D415.
> 
> Head over to this thread.
> 
> Link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2770938&

Click to collapse


----------



## Vortex559 (Jun 21, 2014)

rysk29 said:


> if this works for l90's locked bootloader, coul this unlock the f3's as well?

Click to collapse



Possibly.   Just try it     if it doesnt nothing will break


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 25, 2014)

so the t-mobile f3 when rooted and cwm installed, can you get into recovery without phone booted, via button press during boot? 

figured id try again


----------



## kentchristopher (Jun 26, 2014)

rysk29 said:


> so the t-mobile f3 when rooted and cwm installed, can you get into recovery without phone booted, via button press during boot?
> 
> figured id try again

Click to collapse



Yes. It's a bit tricky: you have to toggle the volume up and volume down repeatedly starting right about when the LG logo appears the 2nd time (the animated one). Sometimes it takes a few tries for me, but it is possible.


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 26, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> Yes. It's a bit tricky: you have to toggle the volume up and volume down repeatedly starting right about when the LG logo appears the 2nd time (the animated one). Sometimes it takes a few tries for me, but it is possible.

Click to collapse



Thanks.. what recovery should i use and could u link it for me.. also any special guidelines for the recovery on this phone?


----------



## kentchristopher (Jun 26, 2014)

rysk29 said:


> Thanks.. what recovery should i use and could u link it for me.. also any special guidelines for the recovery on this phone?

Click to collapse



See my post on the previous page.


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 26, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> Just an update on what's possible with this device thus far. See the Optimus F3 All Things Root forum on androidforums.com for guides.
> 
> - Root (via saferoot)
> - Install recovery (without factory restore issue)
> ...

Click to collapse



With this step  "Install recovery (without factory restore issue)"... which recovery should i use 4 tmobile so i dont get reset? i c 2 [RECOVERY][CWMR][DEV] Clockworkmod Recovery for the LG Optimus F3 MS659 (fx3mt) and Philz Touch Advanced cwm6.0.4.8 based recovery.


----------



## kentchristopher (Jun 26, 2014)

rysk29 said:


> With this step  "Install recovery (without factory restore issue)"... which recovery should i use 4 tmobile so i dont get reset? i c 2 [RECOVERY][CWMR][DEV] Clockworkmod Recovery for the LG Optimus F3 MS659 (fx3mt) and Philz Touch Advanced cwm6.0.4.8 based recovery.

Click to collapse



I'm using the one from developer GameTheory: http://androidcreations.weebly.com/root--2nd-init-cwm-recovery.html

Can't find the thread in the forum, and not sure on the other ones. I suggest asking there if you want to use one.


----------



## rysk29 (Jun 28, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> I'm using the one from developer GameTheory: http://androidcreations.weebly.com/root--2nd-init-cwm-recovery.html
> 
> Can't find the thread in the forum, and not sure on the other ones. I suggest asking there if you want to use one.

Click to collapse



will that work with tmobile?


----------



## kentchristopher (Jun 28, 2014)

rysk29 said:


> will that work with tmobile?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## mojoe_24 (Jul 11, 2014)

Are there any custom roms for the LG F3?  I'd like to root to get rid of some of the bloatware, but it would be nice to just install a custom rom.


----------



## brotherswing (Jul 23, 2014)

No custom roms for us. The best we can hope for is to de-bloat the stock rom.


----------



## kentchristopher (Jul 24, 2014)

I've put together a de-bloated ROM with some minor customizations (black status bar, quick settings removed in favor of Power Toggles app). If there are enough people interested I can release it.


----------



## D1358531 (Jul 24, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> I've put together a de-bloated ROM with some minor customizations (black status bar, quick settings removed in favor of Power Toggles app). If there are enough people interested I can release it.

Click to collapse



What version of the f3 did you test this on?  Will it work for all?


----------



## kentchristopher (Jul 24, 2014)

D1358531 said:


> What version of the f3 did you test this on?  Will it work for all?

Click to collapse



T-Mobile. Haven't tested it on the MetroPCS device, but I flashed the MetroPCS ROM to my device as an experiment and it worked fine. I think the hardware is the same.


----------



## cick (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm definitely interested in your debloated ROM. Would you send it, if not a public release?


----------



## mgumm (Sep 27, 2014)

kentchristopher said:


> I've put together a de-bloated ROM ... If there are enough people interested I can release it.

Click to collapse



I would love to try the de-bloated ROM.  Do you have a download link or can you pm me?


----------



## daniel3334 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have the T-Mobile version of this phone. Anyone know how to get it to work on net10 network? I've had no luck at all so far.


----------



## whoayea (Oct 29, 2014)

daniel3334 said:


> I have the T-Mobile version of this phone. Anyone know how to get it to work on net10 network? I've had no luck at all so far.

Click to collapse



Yea is easy enough it would seem as long as their towers run the correct bands for our handset you need to purchase unlock code or if your still in a pay status with the original or compatible carrier they should be able to provide it if you can speak with an agent that is willing to provide customer service. The handset is sim locked, not certain if is only after/if you use the sim card that came in the retail pack or if is sim locked out of the box with t-mobile subsidiary carriers. Either way are some unlock code providers that run a reasonable rate for this model of less than $3.00 u.s. Thinking is not appropriate to mention the code provider I used as seems good forums like this discourage commercial advertising in the support forums.


----------



## Code Of Conduct123 (Nov 6, 2014)

*refreshing*



inyourface09 said:


> I have created the recovery tree, and have created a recovery.img for this phone. ok now heres the bad news OUR lg optimus f3 has a stock 3.4 kernel with a locked bootloader. Even worse news is that 3.4 "locking" features a sha5 hash system for its image/partitions (recovery, boot, and bootloader). Even worse news there is no known (or atleast what i know or have heard) way to get around this. The phone will be forever locked until lg updates or allows said lock to be removed. I have flashed the recovery and have had no damage to my device but it just sticks at "unsecure recovery" and does a hard reset (factory restore) every time i try to play with it which is a huge flaw if you ask me.
> 
> I have hexedited the bootloader and found that there is indeed "juicy" strings within that may tell to a future unlock these strings being
> -Device UnLock!, so Boot Success!!
> ...

Click to collapse



I have rooted my Sprint Lg optimus f3 without no problem and i just unlock the bootloader now  on it and you can get in to recovery mode without flash anything to it. i used towelroot by  geohot.


----------



## jjrx3 (Dec 6, 2014)

does anyone have the stock camera apk? i accidentally deleted it. thanks for any help!


----------



## brotherswing (Jan 25, 2015)

jjrx3 said:


> does anyone have the stock camera apk? i accidentally deleted it. thanks for any help!

Click to collapse



I can help if you still need this. Just pm me...


----------



## PUPPET581 (Feb 23, 2015)

I loaded a custom rom and can't seem to get it to boot into recovery (cwm) can anyone please help..? Thanks in advance..!

Sent from my Lumia 521 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## imaristarz (Apr 17, 2015)

I can assist u if you still need help ok 

Sent from my LG-P659


----------



## shiftylock (Aug 12, 2013)

Okay, so I know this phone doesn't exactly win the spec war, but it's awesome and would make a fantastic rooted phone. Unfortunately there isn't a forum here on XDA for the device (either because it's too new or there isn't a demand for it)

Do you guys think a forum will be made for this device? It'd be nice to at least have a place to say what root methods DON'T work (I've tried a few)

Thanks for the help, XDA rules!


----------



## yannis_gr (May 29, 2015)

*support for greek language?*

Hi to all!

I'm about to order an optimus F3 (used, from ebay, T-mobile or MetroPCS model) but i'm afraid that stock Rom lacks greek language support (my concern is mainly for display language as for input i'm using gokeyboard or swiftkey that they do support greek).

So, 
is there a way to add greek language or maybe a custom Rom (CM perhaps as they do support greek)?

Thank you!


----------



## brotherswing (May 29, 2015)

The only custom ROM for the F3 is Xperion, which doesn't support Greek. Maybe an Xposed module could work?


----------



## yannis_gr (May 31, 2015)

I don't know how to use xposed module.. 
I saw also another custom rom based on KK (by gametheory i think). Could this rom support greek? if it's CM based i think it should.
Maybe another solution is to try some app from Google store like morelocale 2 but idk if it'll work.. Can anyone try this?

Thank you!


----------



## meeotch1 (Jun 6, 2015)

*USB OTG?  Also, WiFi speed?*

I have to say:  I really like this phone.  I don't know why it doesn't get more attention.  The battery life (with Xperion ROM) is redonkulous, and - hey, holy crap, a phone that's actually smaller than a surfboard!

Questions:  1) does the phone support USB OTG (as in mounting external storage through the USB port)?  I have an OTG cable, but thus far haven't had any luck getting it to work.

2) Wifi seems to be really slow.  It apparently isn't 5GHz capable, but I wouldn't think that would make a huge difference, as 2.4GHz should be plenty fast enough to max out my 20Mbps internet connection (as my laptop is able to do when connected at 2.4GHz).  Weirdly, though, I get about 2.7Mbps down & 3Mbps up.  Anyone else experience and/or solve this issue?


----------



## brotherswing (Jun 6, 2015)

Try accessing the USB through an app like ES File Explorer. Sometimes that will work, although I don't quite frankly know if the F3 supports USB-OTG or not.
As for the Wi-Fi, that doesn't seem right. I clocked mine at over 30mb/sec. Are you using the Freedom kernel or the stock kernel?

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## meeotch1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.  I'm using the stock kernel.  Everything else was working so well, I was reluctant to **** around with the system any more.

If I go into the wifi settings, it currently gives the Link Speed as 65Mbps.  I'm fairly certain it's not my router, since I tested a 2.4GHz connection from my laptop without similar problems - and I'm pretty sure I tested the phone speed on wifi networks other than my home one.

Is there a troubleshooting app or log file that I can investigate to help run down this problem?



brotherswing said:


> Try accessing the USB through an app like ES File Explorer. Sometimes that will work, although I don't quite frankly know if the F3 supports USB-OTG or not.
> As for the Wi-Fi, that doesn't seem right. I clocked mine at over 30mb/sec. Are you using the Freedom kernel or the stock kernel?
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## brotherswing (Jun 7, 2015)

It sounds like a WiFi driver issue, and the easiest way to address that is to flash a kernel (the WiFi driver module must be compiled for the specific kernel, flashing one fixes the other.) I highly recommend the Freedom kernel, it makes a huge difference in overall performance.

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## meeotch1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Strangely, I tested it against a friend's phone, T-Mobile version (I have the MetroPCS version), stock ROM, and she got the same results.  So if it's a driver issue, then it sounds like an issue that even the stock driver has?  (I should mention that I've used several different testing tools, so it's not a tool problem.)  

I guess we'll try to go somewhere else together and test a different wifi network, and then it's kernel time.  Ugh.  I really hate to mess with a working setup - even with backups.



brotherswing said:


> It sounds like a WiFi driver issue, and the easiest way to address that is to flash a kernel (the WiFi driver module must be compiled for the specific kernel, flashing one fixes the other.) I highly recommend the Freedom kernel, it makes a huge difference in overall performance.
> 
> Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## meeotch1 (Jun 7, 2015)

Following up on the wifi issue....  So on a hunch, I went through the list of devices connected to my router on the 2.4GHz side & found a thermostat that was presumably an 802.11g device, as its TX rate showed mid-low 20s.  Disconnecting that device caused speed at my phone to increase considerably (10-15Mbps down), though the link speed held steady at 65Mbps.  Oddly, re-connecting the thermostat didn't seem to slow things down again.  I guess the router had somehow decided over the course of time that it needed to slow itself down unnecessarily for the thermostat?

Anyway, time will tell.  And the speed is still marginally slower than on my laptop - but I'll take the 4-5x increase.  Wifi seems to suck so much battery juice compared to 4G (and is still slower), that I just leave the phone on data 99% of the time, anyway.  But it's good to know that I don't have to **** around with the OS before leaving the country next week - to a place where I will not have an unlimited data plan, and will be on wifi a lot.


----------



## yannis_gr (Jun 9, 2015)

Anybody knows if all available recoveries for f3 have the "wipe data bug" when accesed by key combo? 
is there a fix for this?


----------

